# Virgin Mobile MIFI 2200 Won't Connect to the Internet



## RifyRafi (Nov 13, 2006)

I just bought the much hyped VIRGIN MOBILE MIFI 2200 today. 
I have WIN-XP w/ ASUS EEE NETBOOK.
I got serial no. ,password, pin# all setup following simple instructions. 
The little router shows up in my network connections. 
I connect to MIFI router successfully after typing in the network key.
The signal is strong.

I launch my FIREFOX browser but i cant connect to the internet.
Yahoo, Google, Youtube Or Facebook all say '500 internal server error, problem loading page, Unable to connect'

It keeps sending me to the http://virginmobile.mifi site.
My account is already set up but i went through the setup again just to be sure.

I called Virgin Mobile hotline, they had me try all sorts of things. 
Reset the MIFI router, put the router by the window, re-key everything
Turned off my home router to prevent interferences. Nothing worked.
Virgin mobile tech support has no idea what's wrong. They say it's my pc.
They hung up.

I tried different browsers, IE, CHROME, FIREFOX, OPERA nothing works.
In internet explorer, I set Lan Connections to auto detect. No luck.

Note: my regular home WIFI works just fine. I disconnect from my home router 
And connect to the MIFI 2200 then that's when i cant connect to the internet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It keeps sending me to the http://virginmobile.mifi site.


That's the router's status and configuration, right? Does it show a good IP configuration?


----------



## RifyRafi (Nov 13, 2006)

MiFi2200 Mobile Hotspot
Internet Connection 
Received: 0.00 KB IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Transmitted: 0.00 KB Mask: 0.0.0.0
Connected Time: 00:00:00	

It does not show any connection at all which has been the problem from the beginning.


----------



## jetset2k (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm having the exact same problem with trying to connect to Virgin Moblie MiFi as RifyRafi.....help???


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You all need to talk to Virgin Mobile about this issue again. If they do not fix your problem, get a refund and go to another provider. The issue is not anything on your end. It's a problem with the registration of the MiFi on their network. The MiFi is basically a cell phone. The fact you're not getting an IP from Virgin Mobile means there's a WAN problem.

I also have a Novatel MiFi 2200 but on Sprint. I went through the registration process of setting up the MiFi on my account and then running through the first time start up on the MiFi. I had no issues and have been using my MiFi for about a year now.


----------



## RifyRafi (Nov 13, 2006)

I exchanged the defective MIFI at the store. The new one works perfectly.


----------



## MVH (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish my problem could be solved that easily. Did they say what was wrong with the Virgin MiFi because they turned my Internet Access off on the 11th of October because they didn't post my credit to my account. After that got done, I tried and tried to get Internet Access back. The icon appears as connected with a small yellow triangle with a black exclamation in it meaning the MiFi is communicating with my computer, has a 5-bar connection but no Internet Access. I called tech support and got someone I could not understand, so after five minites I called back and got a worse agent. But he had me try to connect to the Virgin MiFi website. No luck. Then they gave me a number address and I got the setup wizard. I went through that process again to no avail. Then he had me do everything RifyRafi did, no luck. Then I called and got a third agent and we went through the identical steps again and again to no avail. So I asked her if I was going to get credit for the days without service on my bill she said no credit. She also opened an "investigation", which gives them 72 hours to jack you around and they are not even addressing the problem of the investigation. They will not contact you and they will not credit your downtime. So I called back at the 72-hour point and got another agent who was even more ill-informed than the othersandhe told me to do the same things that are mentioned above all over again. He didn't know anything else to do and he had no idea what investigation I was talking about, even though I had an investigation number. So he said he would put it under investigation. Then I ran across something about Virgin Mobile MiFi and connected to Facebook where I found several people who were having the same intensity of problems with VirginMobile that I have been having. So I posted my complaints and lo and behold someone from Virgin Mobile was monitoring that and asked if she could help me. I didn't get the message until about ten hours later because now I'm on dial-up. I wrote her back all my woes and I've heard nothing so apparently customer service doesn't work on the weekend. Anybody got any ideas where I go from here, aside from not continuing to do business with these really horribly inept and rude people.


----------



## bhoup (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can activate a Sprint mi fi device on Virgin Mobile. I bought one used (clean ESN) on eBay and was even told by Virgin Mobile that the ESN would work, however for the past two days THEY keep getting an error message on their end when I try to activate it. They keep telling me to call back in two hours. Any suggestions?

-Brent


----------

